# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Per nje ese (kerkes nga ju)

## Nete

Pershendetje te gjitheve
Duke pare bukurshkrimin tuaj ne tema qe po beni, vendosa ta bej kerkesen ne forumin tuaj.
Esea titullohet : *Shqiperia qka qente, qeshte, dhe qdo te jete*
Ndihma juaj do t'me ndihmon shum, arsyeja e kerkeses eshte se ne shkollen ku meson biri im, profesori i gjuhes ia ka dhan kete ese me not me punue . .
Faleminderit per mirekuptim

----------


## ILMGAP

> Pershendetje te gjitheve
> Duke pare bukurshkrimin tuaj ne tema qe po beni, vendosa ta bej kerkesen ne forumin tuaj.
> Esea titullohet : *Shqiperia qka qente, qeshte, dhe qdo te jete*
> Ndihma juaj do t'me ndihmon shum, arsyeja e kerkeses eshte se ne shkollen ku meson biri im, profesori i gjuhes ia ka dhan kete ese me not me punue . .
> Faleminderit per mirekuptim



Mund të të them diqka : Midja

Shiko unë ese-n nuk mund ta shkruj por do dëshiroja ta ipja në sugjerim për ty për të birin tënd dhe për antarët vijues që do postojnë . . . Ese-ja nuk është mirë të përmbaj negativitetet e përditshme që hasim , problemet , korrupcionin , varfërin etj etj. por duhet vetëm pozitiv p.sh. : antarësimi në BE , në NATO , rruga Kosovë-Shqipëri etj. etj. Sepse vetëm kështu mund të marr një notë me vleftë sepse profesori/ja nuk duan të ndëgjojnë problemet por vetëm ato të mirat që ndodhën. Profesori/ja dhe disa antarë në këtë forum.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Nete

un kerkova per vepren e sami frasherit, te titulluar SHqipria q,ka qen q,esht dhe qdo te jet

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Je merre kete nese don, edhe pse ndoshta po ta jap shume kohe me vone se sa eshte dashtur te jete : Shqipëria ç'ka qenë, ç'është e çdo të bëhet
Është një nga veprat madhore të Rilindjes, manifesti politik e ideologjik i saj.
U botua në Bukuresht më 1899, në prag të ngjarjevetë mëdha do të çonin në
fitoren e pavarësisë. Për këtë, shqiptarët duhet të ishin të pregatitur, të kishin
programin e luftës dhe të ndërtimit të shtetit të ri. Duke përgjithsuar përvojën
e gjerathershme të lëvizjes kombëtare, kjo vepër e plotësonte më së miri këtë
mision.
Siç tregon titulli, vepra përbëhet nga tri pjesë.
Pjesa e parë i kushtohet historisë së kaluar të Shqipërisë. Qëllimi i autorit
është të provojë se populli shqiptar është nga popujt më të vjetër të Evropës,
me një gjuhë nga më të vjetrat e më të bukurat, me kulturë e tradita të pasura,
që ka të drejtë të jetojë i lirë në mes të popujve të tjerë dhe kombeve të
qytetëruara. Si shumë rilindës të tjerë, Samiu mbron origjinën pelazgjike të
popullit shqiptar.
Një vend me rëndësi i jep në këtë pjesë figurës së Skënderbeut dhe epokës së
tij. Skënderbeun e cilëson si një burrë që i ka shokët e rrallë në histori, kurse
për epokën e tj shkruan se "është m'ë bukur e m'ë bekuar e gjithë kohërave
për vendin tënë„, se atëherë i gjithë kombi ishte i bashkuar dhe u nderua në
gjithë botën. Kjo është një nga synimet kryesore të veprës; të forcojë te
shqiptarët ndërgjegjjen dhe krenarinë kombëtare.
Pjesa e dytë jep me nota tronditëse një tablo realiste të Shqipërisë pas
Tanzimatit. "Qysh janë sot shqiptarët?„-pyet Samiu me shqetësim dhe tregon
se gjendja e vendit është e mjeruar nga çdo pikpamje. Burimin e këtij mjerimi
ai e sheh në rradhë të parë te zgjedha e huaj, që e ka lënë vendin në varfëri,
padituri, dhe errësirë. "Shqiptarët, - shkruan Samiu, - janë robër të poshtuar
(poshtëruar) e t'unjurë, të shkelur e të çpërnderë(turpëruar).
Përshkrimi është edhe më i gjallë në kontrast me të kaluarën, të cilën në
përgjithësi autori e idealizon. Ndaj dhe stili bëhet më zemërak, vepra e
patriotit vlon nga revolta kundër shtypjes kombëtare. Ata shqiptarë të veshur
dikur me "roba të arta„ e të farkëtuar me armët e argjëndta të trimërisë,
shkruan Samiu, "Janë sot lakuriq, me një këmishë që që s'ka ku ta zërë qeni.
Vetë edhe zaptieja e taksidari, e ngre shkopnë e i rreh duke thirrur; Pagoni! E
Generated by Foxit PDF Creator © Foxit Software
http://www.foxitsoftware.com For evaluation only.
ku të gjejë i ziu që të paguajë? Atëherë shesin kanë, dhinë, ç'të kenë, edhe
gjer në qeramidhet e shtëpisë„.
Vend të rëndësishëm zë analiza që Samiu u bën rreziqeve që i kanoseshin
Shqipërisë.
Si gjithë rilindësit, ai mendonte se rreziku i parë Shqipërisë i vinte nga
Perandoria Osmane, të cilën Samiu e quante
një të vdekur që duhej varrosur sa më parë. Sa më gjatë të mbetej lidhur
Shqipëria me këtë perandori të kalbur, aq më keq do të ishte. Shteti osman
dotë shembej së shpejti dhe Shqipëria mund të groposej në gërmadhat e tij.
Rreziku tjetër, mendon Samiu, shqiptarëve u vinte prej lakmive të
shovinistëve fqinjë, lakmi që i mbështetnin fuqitë imperialiste.
Rreziqe të mëdha shqiptarëve edhe prej grindjeve e përçarjeve midis tyre,
sidomos prej përçarjes fetare, gjithashtu prej padijes, prej mungesës së
shkollave shqipe. Këto rrethana i hapnin shteg rrezikut të asimilimit të
shqiptarëve prej të huajve.
Pjesa e tretë, fillon me pyetjen: "A mund të qëndrojë Shqipëria si është?
Përgjigjja është, jo„. Në përgjithësi në këtë pjesë Samiu paraqet programin e
lëvizjes për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë.
Nga analiza që u bëri rrethanave politike në fund të shekullit XIX, Samiu
arriti në përfundimin se rruga e vetme për të shpëtuar nga zgjedha osmane
dhe nga rreziku i copëtimit prej shteteve fqinje ishte që Shqipëria të shkëputej
nga Turqia menjëherë, para se ajo të shembej dhe shqiptarët të formonin
shtetin e tyre të pavarur. Autori mendonte se kjo s'arrihej me lutje, por me
rrugën e luftës së armatosur. "Shqiptarët duhet t'i marrin ato që duan me
pahir, t'i kërkojnë me fjalë, po të kenë edhe pushkën plot„.
Si mendimtar demokrat dhe iluminist, Samiu parashtron një projekt të gjerë
me ide të përparuara për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. Ai nuk e pranon idenë e
monarkisë. Si formë regjimi sipas tij, Shqipëria duhet të ishte republikë
parlamentare që do të kishte në krye një pleqësi. Kushtetuta e shtetit të
ardhshëm shqiptar që propozonte Samiu, përshkrohet nga fryma demokratike.
Ideali i tij për këtë shtet ishte ideali i një demokracie borgjeze. Si shprehës i
pikëpamjevetë klasës së re të borgjezisë, ky ishte një ideal i përparuar për
kohën, sepse ai i kundërvihej shtetit despotik osman.
Shumë i guximshëm e i përparuar për kohën ishte projekti i Samiut edhe për
zhvillimin ekonomik e shoqëror të vendit. Ai kërkonte të ngrihej një industri
kombëtare, të mëkëmbej bujqësia, të zhvillohej komunikacioni automobilistik
dhe hekurudhor, të forcohej mbrojtja etj. Vëmendje të veçantë Samiu i
kushtonte zhvillimit të arsimit e të kulturës shqiptare. Si gjithë rilindësit, ai
kishte bindjen se ajo që u duhej më shumë shqiptarëve ishte dituria. Për
Generated by Foxit PDF Creator © Foxit Software
http://www.foxitsoftware.com For evaluation only.
përhapjen e saj ai kërkonte një sistem arsimi të përgjithshëm e të detyrueshëm
për të gjithë, djem e vajza. Arsimin e donte në gjuhën amtare shqipe dhe
shkolla të ishte laike, e shkëputur nga kisha e xhamia, një shkollë që të
shërbente si vatër diturie dhe atdhetarizimi.
Samiu ëndërronte Shqipërinë me shkolla të të gjitha kategorive, me universitet
("gjithëmësime„ siç e quante ai), me akademi të shkencave, muzeume e
biblioteka.
Siç shihet, në veprën "Shqipëria ç'ka qënë, ç'është e ç'do të bëhet„ gjeti
shprehje mendimi shqiptar më i përparuar politiko-shoqëror i kohës. Me këtë
vepër Samiu u bë ideologu më i shquar i lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare. Vepra
e tij është një traktat politiko-shoqëror, megjithatë ajo ka vlera të mëdha
stilistike, një gjuhë e gjallë, e shprehëse. Stili i prozës së Samiut është
energjik, herë polemist, herë fshikullues e herë me patos thirrës e mobilizues.
"O burrani o shqiptarë ! Zihuni me të dy duart në besë, në lidhje e në
bashkim, se kjo do t'ju shpëtojë!„
Fraza e Samiut është e qartë, me mjete gjuhësore plot ngarkesë emocionale.
Mbasi ka parashtruar krejt programin e tij, ja si e mbyll veprën; "Ja qëllimi
ynë! Ja puna jonë e shenjtëruarë! Ja besa jonë! Në mes të shqiptarëve të
vërtetë s'ka ndonjë ndarje, ndonjë çarje, ndonjë ndryshim! Janë të tërë
vëllezër, të gjithë një trup, një mendje, një qëllim një besë!„
Kjo vepër solli një ndihmesë të madhe për pasurimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe
dhe për formimin e stilit publiçistik.
Samiu vdiq në Stamboll më 1904, i përndjekur nga autoritetet dhe i
respektuar nga populli dhe opinoni përparimtar

----------


## Nete

zogu te falenderoj shum per ket pergjigje,se pasna pa me heret.
moti e kam pas kerku ,ia kam gjet tjeterkund .te pershendes shum.

----------


## Roi

Pershendetje Midja,
Sigurisht se pergjegja e Zogut eshte e mire..
Po si je ti???

----------


## Nete

> Pershendetje Midja,
> Sigurisht se pergjegja e Zogut eshte e mire..
> Po si je ti???


Roi gjithashtu pershendetje
po more po se kisha par se  :pa dhembe:

----------


## alproud

Duhet ta beni vete sepse ne shkolle jeni ju dhe juve ju eshte kerkuar qe te shkruani jo neve. 

Duhet te mesoni te punoni dhe ecni ne kembet tuaja. Ndoshta ju duket se po ju ndihmon dikush ketu, por kjo s'eshte aspak e vertete. Ju keni nevoje per te mesuar me shume sikurse ne te gjithe. Sidomos per te shkruar dhe per te hedhur vertete ide qe mbajne emrin tuaj, por qe pas tyre fshihet puna juaj. 

Ky lloj kopjimi modern duhet te marre fund. Nuk mund te ece shoqeria perpara me formatime dhe praktika si kjo. Ju mbase jeni duke perdorur facebook apo youtube ndersa beni kerkese per t'iu shkruar kete ese dikush tjeter.

----------


## Nete

ncncncn ja pra filluan paragjykimet.
flm per keshillen a do e kem parasysh...!

----------


## tvsh

> Pershendetje te gjitheve
> Duke pare bukurshkrimin tuaj ne tema qe po beni, vendosa ta bej kerkesen ne forumin tuaj.
> Esea titullohet : *Shqiperia qka qente, qeshte, dhe qdo te jete*
> Ndihma juaj do t'me ndihmon shum, arsyeja e kerkeses eshte se ne shkollen ku meson biri im, profesori i gjuhes ia ka dhan kete ese me not me punue . .
> Faleminderit per mirekuptim


para nje muaji bere nje ese ekzeplar, te qarte, domethenese dhe do deshiroja ti kopjoje te pakten stilin e formimit te fjalive e ndertimit te tyre, jo se mburr veten por nje Kadare shkruan si keto ese.

Eseja eshte per 101 vjetorin e lindjes se Enver Hoxhes.

----------


## EdiR

Mqs Midja ka mbaruar pune me Hartimin kohe me pare tema do te mbyllet ketu.

----------

